# low budget



## mikey (Jun 21, 2006)

hey im about to start a new grow indoor and i have very little money due to my recent things um what is the best lighting for low money?


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

i use fluourescent a bulb is only lke 5-10 bucks just put it into a hanging lamp and ur good to go but depending on the number of plants ull proly need more than 1


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Financial issues are a *****


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Do like what me and jerry did, we teamed up and started a landscaping business. Or a drug business works too


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

lol yeah thats in the future


----------



## mikey (Jun 22, 2006)

well se the thing is my freind wants me to start selling for him but i dont want to get back into that i just want to be to myself and my closed group of freinds and blaze all day but i dont want to buy it because i hate having to find out i paid 80- for a half ounce and got dirt weed i want to grow my on=wn again but i need a good lighting system 
i figured fluros reall close to the tops would work good off of the reading i have been doing


----------



## Disco Chef (May 30, 2008)

Walmart has multi spectrum desk lamps for about $20. I use 2 , and have buds started in less yhan 2 mnths.I also added a $10 24" grow light, it's great for sprouts.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 30, 2008)

how many plants are you going to grow? How big is your grow space? t5 floros work really well and can be found at walmart, home depot, lowes. make sure your light spectrums are right 6500k for veg and 2700k for flowering. This information will be on the side of the package the lights come in, or it should be. I think the floros come in soft white and warm white or maybe its cool white can't remember at the moment. Someone will chime in the knows for sure. Also lumens from what i've read minimal lumanes per squre foot is 3000 optimum is 5000. I use 5 4foot t8s for vegging 3 soft white 2 warm white and for flowering i've been using alot of 42watt cfls, but switching to a 400watt HPS. take a look in the grow room section it may help you find a design you like and also the lighting section to find out more about lighting needs. I hope this helps. good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2008)

mikey said:
			
		

> ... but i need a good lighting system
> i figured fluros reall close to the tops would work good off of the reading i have been doing



Fluoros will work for vegging.  But if you want a good lighting system (your words), IMO, you're just gonna have to break free with $100 bucks or so and buy a HPS to flower.  Save $15-20 bucks a week while they are vegging and you can have a HPS by the time they are ready for it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

i must have been stoned when i posted here. just noticed how old this thread it.. my bad


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i must have been stoned when i posted here. just noticed how old this thread it.. my bad



LOL--Well none of us that posted noticed either...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

haha anyways i went to HD and couldnt find nottin more then 24 watt cfls.. any ideas on where the 40s are?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

try lowes,if not,then check for a site online.


----------



## stoner (Jun 8, 2008)

is the spectrum of the bulb important?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 8, 2008)

IMO... ya... depends on what it's being used for...

for instance... I noticed that when cloning, the plants favored the bright white spectrum at 100W over a daylight spectrum at 150W (both equiv's...) - the 100W is a 30W power usage, and the 150W a 42W power usage... don't remember the brand of the 100W equiv, but the 150W is a Phillips... when I say favored, I mean... I have 3 bulb holders overhead... the 2 outside were the 100W bright whites, and the middle the daylight. At first, they all leaned toward the nearest bright white, and then after a while, they leaned towards the daylight when new growth appeared, signalling rooting had occured....


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 8, 2008)

I would recommend compact florescents, 30W 1650 Lumen is 4.1$ in here, you may want to use 42W CFL as well. They are relatively cheap and produce fair light, requires less electricity and creates less excess heat. Rule of thumb is you'll need between 1000 and 3000 lumens per square foot of space in your grow room. You can use a box or a closet to reduce the area thus use less light. My recommendation is 2000 lumens per square foot which is fair enough for a healthy growth.

Lights are your biggest expense as well as soil, rest is cheap if you have a closet, paint interior to plain white. Start seedlings in small plastic glasses and go for 1 litre pots then go for 12 litre ones. This will also cut down your expense on soil material as well as when your plant dies, it takes less soil with it.

For ventilation, use computer case fans which are 4.1$ as well, a small room can be aerated as well as ventilated by using an intake and an exhaust fan. Total set up with other necessities such as soil, pots, nutrients will cost you around 30USD to 60USD depending on the size of your grow room/closet.

Do not expect super buds, do not expect perfect growth, expect to have good buds and fair yield for your expenses.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 8, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Do not expect super buds, do not expect perfect growth, expect to have good buds and fair yield for your expenses.


 
most deffinitely... I don't recommend flowering with cfl's, btw... I was only thinking of when I want to clone or veg with keeping the plant very small...

You need to invest in a HID light if you want to obtain decent yield... which is used during flowering....


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 8, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> most deffinitely... I don't recommend flowering with cfl's, btw... I was only thinking of when I want to clone or veg with keeping the plant very small...
> 
> You need to invest in a HID light if you want to obtain decent yield... which is used during flowering....



Well, I searched whole city and could not even find simple mylar sheets, I am still searching for HPS lamps... Problem is that, living in this country means you are out of good equipment. There is not even single reseller to buy a hydro system even if you have the money. Customs is awfull, you can not even buy a book more expensive than 200 euro (cargo & taxes included)...

I am trying to create my environment in here with the dark ages resources...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 8, 2008)

You can always use reflective windshield sunblockers... white paint would be good though. You can find that anywhere.


----------



## frankcos (Jul 28, 2009)

Disco Chef said:
			
		

> Walmart has multi spectrum desk lamps for about $20. I use 2 , and have buds started in less yhan 2 mnths.I also added a $10 24" grow light, it's great for sprouts.


How many lumens do those walmart 24incjh lights put off?


----------



## frankcos (Jul 28, 2009)

Disco Chef said:
			
		

> Walmart has multi spectrum desk lamps for about $20. I use 2 , and have buds started in less yhan 2 mnths.I also added a $10 24" grow light, it's great for sprouts.


How many lumens do those walmart 24inch lights put off?


----------



## astrobud (Jul 28, 2009)

i started out only wanting to spend a couple hundred bucks and now have well over a grand in it.just depends on what you want out of your plants, a little or a lot


----------

